# Different types of Marijuana !



## Dr. Albert (Apr 18, 2022)

We all know that Different types of Marijuana have diff High - Low, But what about the Toxicity, Do that differ too ????


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

Toxicity? How much weed are you smoking?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

the only toxic weed I know about is paraquat weed


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

also , please define toxic weed


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the only toxic weed I know about is paraquat weed


Ah the 70’s and the poorly planned ‘war on drugs’. Paraquat weed was the worst(but we still smoked it)…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Ah the 70’s and the poorly planned ‘war on drugs’. Paraquat weed was the worst(but we still smoked it)…



bummer man…..

we smoked crushed up seeds and stems in a corncob pipe back in the day


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

Dr. Albert said:


> We all know that Different types of Marijuana have diff High - Low, But what about the Toxicity, Do that differ too ????


Never heard of toxic weed and I smoke a lot of it. Maybe something that was treated. I smoked something really green in the 70s that was kinda crazy but I don’t think it was weed. I couldn’t see myself in the mirror when I was getting ready to go out to the dance party so I opted to stay at home and stare at the wall…


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)

Dr. Albert said:


> We all know that Different types of Marijuana have diff High - Low, But what about the Toxicity, Do that differ too ????


I think the good Dr meant "Dank".


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bummer man…..
> 
> we smoked crushed up seeds and stems in a corncob pipe back in the day


I have been there as well. When you are 13 or 14 years old and you bought a $5 bag with rolled up pennies, seeds, stems, Paraquat or bong scrapings were not out of the question. Tried to catch a buzz off of catnip and Harvey’s Bristol Cream when I was in 7th grade. It didn’t work…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bummer man…..
> 
> we smoked crushed up seeds and stems in a corncob pipe back in the day


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)

Mexican brick came complete with stems and seeds.  Today I would throw it in the trash.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)

Yesterday I was trimming some Good Digger and actually found a seed start.  First time in over a year...I was shocked....ha ha...things have changed.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

What do you think seeds stems ,branches to weed ratio was .
For me it was $20 oz weed I think at least 80% weed ... too long ago


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

My Girls son came over with some disp weed from the Shinnecock Res .It was runtz and gsc and it was outstanding


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My Girls son came over with some disp weed from the Shinnecock Res .It was runtz and gsc and it was outstanding


Native Americans are cashing in? Good on them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Mexican brick came complete with stems and seeds.  Today I would throw it in the trash.


Back in the 70’s and early 80’s, the supply of ‘pot’ would dry up around election time every year. Politicians trying to look like they were going something then after they got in office, it was back to the status quo. I remember brick weed though. You could smoke a quarter ounce and catch a light buzz(probably from oxygen deprivation)…


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Native Americans are cashing in? Good on them.


yes open retaiil b4 anyone so far


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

A long time ago I bought a 1/4 pound of brick weed from some rednecks in Bristol Oklahoma and it turned out to be some of the strongest weed I’d ever smoked

it was hard , like a brick of hash

i was running an Albertsons store in Owasso Oklahoma , Garth Brooks and his old lady shopped there late at night and I got to talk to him a couple of times , good dude ……it was late at night and just me and a cashier to,close the store , around midnight , and Garth and Trisha Yearwood came in with a couple of body guards and did some shopping..

I sacked his groceries and chopped it up a bit with him and then I offered to carry out his groceries…

he said no thanks , he had a couple of helpers , so as he was going out the door I hollered at him to please bring his cart back when he was finished..

we both had a good laugh over that

anyway , I made the mistake of smoking some of that brick weed during my break…I would go into one of the coolers and toke up , it had really good ventilation

when I came out of the cooler I was as lost as a goose in a hail storm…couldn’t for the life of me figure out what I was supposed to be doing

at closing time , I had to count all the monies and put the cash in the safe…we are talking 20-30 thousand bucks….it wasn’t easy but I got er done

from then on , before I smoked at work again , I got a clipboard and wrote down my plan of action for the evening so when I came out of the cooler , I just looked at my clipboard and knew exactly what to do

so yeah , every once in awhile one can get some real good brick weed….


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

I also think your age and first time experiences mean a lot too, First time stoned listening to a album ,or kissing on your honey ..


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

Big when I was 15 I worked at McDonald’s. I was the muscle. They would have me hike downstairs to the deep freezer to get patties, nuggets, or fries. I would use the conveyer to bring boxes back up top, but it was very slow. The manager was was impatient and would tell me to carry the boxes up the stairs we didn’t have time for the conveyer.

Didnt take long for me to become annoyed and start taking my sweet ass time in the deep freezers. I would sit behind a shelf and if anyone came looking I’d hear the push lock get whacked and I’d stand up with a box in my hands.

plenty of times I was in there 10-15 min and I realized I could smoke a bowl in here and even hide my pipe. At -30 nothing smells. All moisture is crystallized in the air 

Safe to say that job didn’t last long anyways. I never should have gave up lawn mowing to “get a real job.”  Coming home sweaty with cash in hand is infinitely better then coming home with empty hands smelling like low grade grease.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> What do you think seeds stems ,branches to weed ratio was .
> For me it was $20 oz weed I think at least 80% weed ... too long ago


I don’t like talking about schwagg, bammer, dirt weed, Mexican, red hair, pretendo, brick weed, raid weed, gas weed…it has many names but there is only one name that sticks in my head: Trouble.

whenever I messed with that garbage weed here in SoCal in the late 90’s I had problems or got in trouble. Big trouble.  School, cops, Mexican gangsters, and that’s not even talking about the headaches from the bug sprays, mildew or gasoline vapors.

once I moved on to”chronic” I never had those problems again. Smoking schwagg is like going to a dive bar drinking natural ice from a tap pretending like you were mature and had any class, where smoking chronic was like ordering a scotch at a country club. Lmao ok that’s a tad over the top but you know what I’m saying 

dirt weed brought everyone in the neighborhood together, including gangsters smuggling it from Mexico and tweekers looking to rob your shed.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I don’t like talking about schwagg, bammer, dirt weed, Mexican, red hair, pretendo, brick weed, raid weed, gas weed…it has many names but there is only one name that sticks in my head: Trouble.
> 
> whenever I messed with that garbage weed here in SoCal in the late 90’s I had problems or got in trouble. Big trouble.  School, cops, Mexican gangsters, and that’s not even talking about the headaches from the bug sprays, mildew or gasoline vapors.
> 
> ...


That was also a while ago. I can say I have been smoking good weed for at least 44 years or so


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Back in the 70’s and early 80’s, the supply of ‘pot’ would dry up around election time every year. Politicians trying to look like they were going something then after they got in office, it was back to the status quo. I remember brick weed though. You could smoke a quarter ounce and catch a light buzz(probably from oxygen deprivation)…


I remember getting some pretty good weed in the 70s and 80s and 35.00 an oz too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

We got some good weed too. Thai stick was my favorite but some Hawaiian, some California sinsemilla, something called Santa Marta Red, a bunch of others but mostly seedy brick weed.  some girl I went to school with once broke out what she called ‘Indica bud’. I think it was 78 or 79(8th grade). First I’d ever seen that.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)

After cleaning the stems and seeds out I seem to remember getting pretty high in the late 60's and early 70's.  Of course we were smoking a lot more then and taking huge rips.   I would go trough an oz every week.  Mostly I remember good times passing left.  ha ha. Today I smoke mostly alone in the privacy of my house.  Things are much different today but I still love my smoke.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

I remember when I was young getting a oz and cleaning the whole  thing at once. Sometimes rolling the whole thing up. I was lucky to have a older Brother who worked in a restaurant in the city.I was introduced to great weed ,thai stick and hash and rock and roll


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I remember when I was young getting a oz and cleaning the whole  thing at once. Sometimes rolling the whole thing up. I was lucky to have a older Brother who worked in a restaurant in the city.I was introduced to great weed ,thai stick and hash and rock and roll


We were getting opiated hash for about a month when I was in 9th grade. It was really dark brown until exposed to air then blackened up. Kicked like a mule. Problem was we didn’t know it was addictive. We all felt like we had the flu when the supply dried up.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> We were getting opiated hash for about a month when I was in 9th grade. It was really dark brown until exposed to air then blackened up. Kicked like a mule. Problem was we didn’t know it was addictive. We all felt like we had the flu when the supply dried up.


I loved hash ,I loved smoking it and eating it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

Have you tried dry ice hash? Easiest way to get  mounds of keif. No drying. I got about 10 grams out of my last grows trim out of a 3x3 tent in about a half an hour. Too powerful for my wife. Trippy stuff.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


>



That reminds me, you ever seen the giant rolling paper in Cheech and Chong the big bambuû album? We have that record with the paper. Weird how it made it this long…


----------



## choxie (Apr 27, 2022)

Just curious how long did that brick last? Also no one found out?


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2022)

I loved the 70's.  Got hash all the time love my hash.  Hopefully I'll get a lot of keif with the phono's I'm growing then I'll make some good hash.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Have you tried dry ice hash? Easiest way to get  mounds of keif. No drying. I got about 10 grams out of my last grows trim out of a 3x3 tent in about a half an hour. Too powerful for my wife. Trippy stuff.


we used to do a wet trim and all the keif sticking to our gloves I smoked and knocked the crap of  seasoned folks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> we used to do a wet trim and all the keif sticking to our gloves I smoked and knocked the crap of  seasoned folks


Scissor hash is interesting for sure


----------

